# Pc stürzt nur bei warzone ab



## Ironie37 (28. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin neu hier im forum und auch neu in der PC Welt, bin vor paar Tagen von der Konsole zu PC gewechselt.  Wie in der Überschrift schon steht,habe ich ein Problem mit warzone. Ich konnte zwar schon einiges darüber lesen ,aber geholfen hat es mir noch nicht . 

In jeder 2-3 Runde in warzone BR bleibt das Bild einfach stehen und ich muss den PC neustarten.  Mal mit fehler mal ohne ,der fehler der dann kommt heisst , irreparabler direkt x fehler .  Ich habe meine grafikeinstellung über geforce experience optimieren lassen , aber nach jeden Absturz sind die Einstellungen umgestellt und es ist laut Programm nicht mehr optimal.  Spiele ich mit diesen Einstellungen stürzt das Spiel nicht ab , sieht aber richtig schlecht aus . Ich habe zwar kein high end pc aber eigentlich vollkommen ausreichend für warzone, und bei anderen Spielen habe ich keine Probleme.  Vielleicht kennt ja hier jemand eine Lösung.  

Pc System: Nitro n50-620 
Prozessor  core i5 - 11400F 
RAM  16GB
Grafikkarte  geforce gtx 1660super 
Windows 11 

Monitor  Asus mg28u 

Mfg


----------



## Ironie37 (28. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sah sogar einmal richtig schlimm aus . Nachem neustart war dies aber wieder weg


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2022)

Die Optimierung mit Experience kannst Du getrost vergessen.
Mach die Einstellungen übers Spiel selber.


----------

